

Ask PG: use bigger font size for mobile devices? - yawniek

On my htc desire i have to zoom after loading any site on hn.
It would would increase usability quite a bit if the font was bigger or even a per user setting.
======
hardik988
There are a couple of mobile versions[1][2] , which look really good on most
mobile devices. You could use those.

[1] <http://icombinator.net> [2] <http://ihackernews.com>

